# My 3 Established Turtles - Free to a good home - Salisbury area.



## redlorry919 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi all,

I've got my 3 turtles (reluctantly) available free to a good home. With the arrival of a new baby boy and moving house, I just have the time they deserve any more. Here's the details:

- 1 Yellow Belly - 4 years old - about 8-9 inches long.
- 1 Map - 4 years old - about 7-8 inches long.
- 1 Map - 2 years old - about 5 inches long.

I'll try and get photos on later today if there's any interest. Please only contact me if you have a good 'large' setup (they were in a 350lt tank before) and plan on keeping them yourself as a group. i.e. no splitting or selling them.

Feel free to PM me via the forum with any questions. 

Thanks,
Adam.


----------



## redlorry919 (Feb 17, 2009)

Sorry mods I've just seen that this is in the wrong place. Please can you move it to 'Reptile Classifieds'?

Sorry again...


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

do you know if their is a reptile rescue near you that might take these guys
it might be better for these guys?


----------



## oldskoolford75 (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi, do you still have the three turtles?
I'm in Bradwell-on-Sea Essex and have a number of turtles which I've rescued and re-homed.
I am in the process of building a large pond habitat for them all but at present they live in two tanks @ 5' x 3'


----------



## 70ridgeway (Nov 13, 2008)

hi have you tryed rehoming these on a turtle site im sure they can help
Terrapin-Info.co.uk • Index page


----------



## scott97 (Apr 24, 2010)

i was wondering if there was any left and if there is how much are they


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

This threads over a year old, im sure they have been rehomed by now.


----------

